# New From Texas



## Dilbert (Jul 27, 2010)

Just discovered this site while searching for NATOPS Manuals of some of the a/c I flew (all antiques by now, like me). Very impressed on my first stroll around, lots to look at and read. Fascinating site!


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome to the site Mate. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome, Dilbert! How is Austin?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 27, 2010)

How-Deeeeee !! And welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Airframes (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome from England.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Dilbert!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 27, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome aboard Dilbert. What kind did you get to fly?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 27, 2010)

Welcome! 

Which aircraft did you used to fly?


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome! Share some stories with us, please.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome to the funny farm mate!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Peebs (Jul 28, 2010)

g'day mate and welcome aboard.

you'll be addicted in no time! lol
pete


----------



## imalko (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello and welcome. Greetings from Serbia.


----------



## Dilbert (Jul 28, 2010)

Many thanks for all the welcomes. 

I live in Austin, Texas where it is a very hot and humid summer. I have recently retired and am enjoying time to myself.

I flew in the U S Navy in the mid-60's and 70's, all piston-engined aircraft, round engines and round dials. In training I flew the T-34B (piston, not the C model turbo), the T-28 B and C (C models have the tailhook) and carrier qualified in '28's, and the Grumman S-2 Tracker, a mid-sized (about the dimensions of a B-25) twin engine aircraft in which I also carrier qualified. I went on to fly the Lockheed P-2 Neptune in the fleet, an aircraft with similar dimensions to a B-17 with two piston engines (Wright 3350's, the same engine as the B-29) and two J-33 jet engines for good measure outboard of the pistons. As we used to say, "two turnin', two burnin'." All long since sent to the knackers yard to be broken up or in a few museums which is where I probably belong. 

As mentioned in my intro I stumbled across this site Googling a NATOPS manual for the T-28 which led me to this site. I am overwhelmed by what is here and am delighted to be one of the guys now. Thanks so much for your kind words. I promise to behave myself.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 28, 2010)

You don't have to behave yourself. Your from Austin so you have to be weird! hahaha

If you don't get that, there is a slogan to "Keep Austin Weird"

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mandoman (Jul 31, 2010)

Welcome aboard, airplane man Dilbert. It sounds like you have had some great experiences.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Dilbert. 8)


Wheels


----------

